# Busted 7-Pin Towing Harness



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

I busted off my 7-pin harness from the hitch on my 05 NISMO Fronty. Man, these Nissan hitches con't offer much protection to the harness...

Does anyone know if I can buy just the harness without buying the whole towing harness kit? I checked out Courtesy Nissan, and they don't list one. Fired an email off to them but thought I'd check here too.

The kit part # is 999T8 D407P, and in the kit description, it shows component "A" as being the Harness Jumper, part # 999T8 BR001. That's what I need. My dealer here in Canada says no such part exists and I gotta buy another kit (for $90.00 I might add).

Any ideas???


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

You should be able to purchase an aftermarket replacement plug or jack to fix your system, try stuff like hitchcorner.com


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Not sure if you can or can not, but after you get a new one relocate it to the bumper to the left of the license plate. You will need a 2-1/4" hole saw if you go with the factory plug (what I recommend) it comes apart and fit nicely and look great. Z


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Z_Rated said:


> Not sure if you can or can not, but after you get a new one relocate it to the bumper to the left of the license plate. You will need a 2-1/4" hole saw if you go with the factory plug (what I recommend) it comes apart and fit nicely and look great. Z


Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry for the crappy pic of a pic...


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Just use the pathfinder harness, it should be the same thing.


----------

